# Just saying hi folks



## badbear (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi everyone in warbird land from badbear oh and happy chrimbo


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, and happy thingy to you too!


----------



## rochie (Dec 9, 2008)

hello and welcome badbear from a bloody freezing north east


----------



## badbear (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey rochie i used to live in middlesbrough when i was a kid live in suffolk now and its just as damn cold hear to.


----------



## badbear (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi airframes good to meet you.


----------



## rochie (Dec 9, 2008)

badbear said:


> Hey rochie i used to live in middlesbrough when i was a kid live in suffolk now and its just as damn cold hear to.



i live in billingham at the moment, but at least you had the right idea and moved !


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome, from the USA, badbear...... Enjoy the forum, most of us do.

Charles


----------



## A4K (Dec 9, 2008)

Only most of us?  

Welcome aboard mate! Strap yourself in, enjoy the flight, and feel free to pinch the stewardesses a** !  

Evan


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi again, BB. So, you're right in the middle of 8th USAAF country. Might be asking for some pics of old airfields!! I see from the other threads that you are also a modeller; should fit in well with a great bunch of guys then!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2008)

What Ho old fruit, jolly good to see you here....! Cold? You chaps don't know what cold is until you lived in northern Sweden....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome from down under mate!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! 

And its coldd in this Northeast as well!


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome from the Midwest! We are not suffering from a heat wave right now either! When did we get stewardesses? Any pictures?


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome from VEGAS!! Doesn't get very cold here


----------



## Freebird (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome from Canada!



A4K said:


> Only most of us?
> 
> Welcome aboard mate! Strap yourself in, enjoy the flight, and feel free to pinch the stewardesses a** !
> 
> Evan



If she looks anything like Lucky's Avatar....


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the site


----------



## badbear (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi to all that have welcomed thanks guys evan anything interesting happening at wanaka ?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello and greetings from Poland.


----------



## badbear (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi airframes yes i am close to some of the old airfields 10 miles from bentwaters and woodbridge also glenham and parham are not that far from me i am also about 8 miles from martelsham heath so yes you could say i,m in the middle of the mighty 8th.


----------



## Denahue (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from Colorado!!!!!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome mate!


----------

